# Pro groomers - Shampoo recommendation?



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, so I've been going through a bajillion brands of shampoos but haven't found one that I like and is affordable. On the conditioner front, I was recommended Coat Handler because my Cavaliers tend to mat a lot and it's AMAZING! I'm using the Coat Handler clarifying shampoo once a month just to get all the sprays/other products out but I need a week to week shampoo (the dogs are bathed once a week).

I'm looking at #1 All Systems and Crown Royale at the moment. Any advice on which is better for Cavalier/Papillon coats, and which one has scent that lasts longer? Also helpful - which is thicker/needs more dilution, helps with mats, more/less volume, etc.

Shampoo brands that I've tried and didn't like/were too expensive: Biogroom, Chris Christensen, Earthbath, Isle of Dogs.

I usually use a whitening shampoo before shows (the one I have now is IOD) just to get their feet and tails sparkling white, but haven't noticed any difference in volume unless I spray on the #1 All Systems 3D volumizer.


----------

